# [SAMMELTHREAD]  Planetside 2



## Dolomedes (10. November 2012)

Planetside 2,

ist in erster Linie ein MMO-FPS.

Status : Released seit dem 20.11.2012

Free To Play zur Homepage gehts hier.
PlanetSide 2 PC Game - Massive Combat on an Epic Scale

Spieler : 666 Pro Team/Server (3 Teams auf jedem Server)


Seid Ihr ein Teamspieler seit Ihr bei Planetside Richtig.
Ist halt das Bessere Battlefield, für den Teamspieler, da man nicht nur 3 Punkte verteidigen muss 



Ich spiel Planetside2 seit der Prebeta Phase und es hat sich seit dem einiges Geändert.
Wer sich für das Lore interessiert und wer der englischen Sprache mächtig ist kann sich gerne diese Videos Ansehen.

PlanetSide 1 Lore - The Road to Auraxis Part 1 - [PS2TV] - YouTube
PlanetSide 1 Lore - The Road to Auraxis Part 2 - [PS2TV] - YouTube
PlanetSide 1 Lore - The Road to Auraxis Part 3 - [PS2TV] - YouTube
PlanetSide 1 Lore - The Road to Auraxis Part 4 - [PS2TV] - YouTube




Ich fasse das mal "grob" und auf Deutsch zusammen.

In der Zukunft wurde der Planet Erde wurde durch Kriege fast zerstört,
als die Regierungen der Welt einen Militärischen Uusammenschluss gründeten.Diese Militärische Organisation kontrollierte so ziemlich alles auf dem Planeten und regelte somit das Leben der Menschen auf dem Planeten Erde fortan,..

Die Terrane Republik (TR)

Irgendwann tauchte Plötzlich ein Wurloch auf.Leider konnte sich keiner erklären warum und das Wurmloch verschwand wieder wie es gekommen war "einfach so".
Der ehemalige Präsident der Terran Republic, Tom Connery, sah in dem Wurmloch ein Zeichen außerirdischem Lebens und startet mehrere Raum Expeditionen.

Bei der erste Expedition zu irgendeinem Mondgürtel fanden sie eine Spur von Auserirdischen leben und ein ähnliches Wurmloch .Dies was für Connery der Grund, eine zweite Expedition in den Weltraum zu starten. 

Mehrere Schiffe der  TR reisten durch das Wurmloch und stranden auf der Anderen Seite der Wurmlochs.Nach einer Zeit fragt siche der Verbund der Schiffe ob die Mission überhaupt noch sinn macht, die Resourcen der Schiffe gehen zu neige und Mentale belastung und psychische belastung treibt die Leute an ihre Grenzen.
Einige Tage später werden, stärkere Kontrollmasnahmen und ausgangsprerren verhängt weil sich die Situation untereinander mehr und mehr zuspitzt.

Nach ein paar Tagen fand eine Abstimmung über die Notwendigkeit der Maßnahmen statt.

Die Fürsprecher für "härtere Initiativen" gewannen das Votum, jedoch nur knapp.
Die negativen Gegenstimmen sind nur waren nur ganz knapp darunter und es wurde eine zweite Abstimmung initiiert. 
In diesem Moment jedoch zerstörte ein Bombe (Terroranschlag)das Schiff, auf dem die Abstimmung erfolgen sollte, tötete alle an Bord, darunter auch Connery.

Als Folge dessen wurden Ausgangsperren verhängt und die Menschen machten eine Neue Endeckung.Sie endecken einen Neuen Planeten, mit Portalen (Kein mensch weiss wo die herkommen)den sie Besiedelten.

Die streng Autoritäre Militärische TR  machten sich also daran zu unersuchen was mit diesen Portalen ist und schicken einen Mutigen soldaten in ein solches Potal,(eigentlich zwangen sie Ihn dazu) der Soldat tauchte plötzlich irgendwo auf dem Planeten auf.Um dies Zu vertuschen entschlossen sie sich den Soldaten zu erschiessen.

Der Soldat tauchte seltsamer Weise irgendwo auf Auraxis wieder auf, 
"mit allen seinen Erinnerungen"
Das Militär Jagte den Soldaten der seine Geschichte in Folge dessen nicht für sich behiehlt.
Das Militär erkannte das "Macht" der Portale und begann Truppen durch die "Portale" zu schicken.

In dieser Zeit entwickelten sie verschiedene Gruppen und Interessen bzw. Zielen auf dem Planeten.

Jahre später bricht auf dem Planeten der Krieg zwischen der Terranischen Republik und dem  New Conglomerate aus.Kurz darauf kommt noch die Vanu Souverenität dazu.


Es gibt also 3 Fraktionen die um das Vorrecht auf Auraix kämpfen.

Die TR (Terrane Republik)

PlanetSide2: Choose Duty, Choose the Terran Republic. - YouTube

ist eine Authoritäre Gruppe die den Bestand der Dinge so lassen will wie sie sind.Strikte Kontrolle über das Land, Kontinente und Resourcen mit Privilegien für die Bessergestellten.
Sie stellt in ihrer Representation von Gesetz und Ordnung eine Streng organisierte und unterdrückende Gruppe da.
Die TR glaubt das Sie der einzige Weg für die Sicherheit der Menschen auf Auraxis ist.

Das NC (Neues Konklomerat)

PlanetSide 2: Choose Freedom, Choose the New Conglomerate - YouTube

Ist eine mehr oder weniger organisierter Zusammenschluss aus Rebellen die die TR nicht mehr wollen und frei sein wollen.
Ihre Anfüherer bestehen auf zusammenschlüssen von ExSoldaten, Industriellen und Piraten.
Sie möchten eindlich frei von der Unterdrückung durch Dritte sein,
Egal was es Kostet. Sie nennen sich Freiheitskämpfer.



Die VS (Vanu Souveränität) 

PlanetSide 2: Choose Vanu Sovereignty, Choose Enlightenment - YouTube

Die VS glaubt das nur das endecken neuer Alien Technologie(Wie eben die Portale) und die Verwendung solcher zur weiterentwicklung der Menschlichen Spezies führt.
Diese Gruppe sucht Alien Artifakte und verwendet diese auch um ihre Kampfkraft zu erhöhen.
Dabei vernichten sie alle die sich der Suche nach ihren Zielen in den Weg stellen.


Jetzt da das geklährt wäre was gibts im Spiel ???

Planetside 2 - Einsteiger Guide mit Melf - YouTube

Ich verweise mal auf diese Video bevor ich mir die Finger Wundtippe.
Dies mal zur Erläuterung der Klassen und um das Gameplay mal grob zu verstehen.

Das Video geht 15 Minuten und spart mir Seitenweise Schreibarbeit, von daher Danke an den Ersteller.

Auraxium Gibts nicht mehr dies wurde durch ein "Cert"Zertifikatsystem ersetzt.

Erfahrungen mit dem Deutschen Client hab ich keine da meiner immer auf Englisch läuft und mein Outfit international ist und auch Englischspachig ist.


Zeit-Fazit: 

Kein Spiel für Leute die mal 20 Minuten zocken wollen
Aber super geil für Leute die 2-3 Stunden Mitbringen.

Gruppen-Einzelgänger-Fazit:

Das Spiel macht mehr spass in der Gruppe, das Team macht den Unterschied.

Naja das Spiel macht vieles Richtig kränkelt aber noch mit Kinderkrankheiten wie , schlechte Guides für AnFänger, kommt Zeit kommt Rat,...oder Outfit XD

Screenshots :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gekämpft wird um Resourcen welche wir benötigen um uns Granaten und Fahrzeuge zu kaufen.
Es gibt verschiedene Einrichtungen , die uns Mit zusätzlichen Dingen versorgen können.

Wenn wir z.b. ein Biolab besitzen haben wir eine Fraktionsweite Healthregeneration.
Besitzt die Fraktion ein TechPlant, können wir schwere Panzer an mehreren Stellen Spawnen.

Und so gibts es verschiedene Boni für Verschienden Gebäude die die Fraktion besitzt.
Am besten einfach mal reinschaun auf die Map Gucken und mal sehen !



Zusätzliche Info

Im moment Gibt es 3 Kontinente auf den Ihr Spielen könnte, diese könnt ihr am "Warpgate" über ein Terminal mit einer Weltkugel darauf erreichen.

Amerish - http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TlJieqRMngc
Wald und Berge Kontinent - Gothic like

Esamir - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bYI4GPGUyY
Eiskontinent ohne Nacht, dafür mit Nebel, je nacht Tageszeit.

Indar - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOKiSf7BA8E
Indar ist sehr dicht, Mit Wüste, ein bisschen Wald und hmm einem Einschlagkrater.

In der Zukunft kommen sicher noch Kontinente, Waffen ect, dazu...


Hohe Hardware anforderungen, läuft besser auf Intel als auf AMD Computern.(Trotz DX9)
Auf der Herstellerhompage findet man nützliche Videos wie das Spiel Funktioniert.

Die Elite Spielt auf Miller(EU)(Planetside1 Veteranen)

Der nächste Große Patch kommt diesen Januar.
PSU: Sehr sehr nützliche Englischsprachige Seite:

PlanetSide Universe - Your #1 source for all things PlanetSide

Ich update den Post sicher irgendwann mal, dazu benötige ich aber Zeit, bitte habt nachsicht mir mir und oder Schreibt was in den Thread 
Und schlagt mich nicht dasfür das ich ned weiss wie man die Bilder hier einfügt.

Nochwas für das Spiel braucht Ihr einen Sony Online Account oder einen 7 Games Account, bzgl. 7 Games hab ich keine Erfahrung, dann aber hier was anpinnen wenn Ihr etwas dazu beitragen könnt.


Es gibt mittlerweile mehrere Reviews die ihr z.b. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Planetside-2-PC-233308/Tests/Planetside-2-Test-1041447/ oder bei Buffed.de ect finden könnt.
______________________________________________________
Opener Post:

Planetside 2 - Air Reverse Maneuver Guide/Tutorial - YouTube

Ne erklärung zum reverse Manöver für Piloten dies einfach "können" XD oder können wollen.

Sau geil find ich muss man halt etwas üben für, aber wer Pilot ist,...


Additionale Info

+12 Mann Pro Squad
+4 x soviele im Platoon (Maximal)
+Dynamische XP System


Grundsätzlich könnt ihr alles was 1 Cert Kostet Skillen sofern das für eure Klasse Sinn mach, bei Fahrzeugen alle.


http://wiki.planetside-universe.com/ps/

~Vanu is with you~


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HUvcu9aSCo8 Das AGN bietet 1-2 Monatige Game updates sicher interessant und vor allem immer aktuell !


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver*

Das könnte schon nützlich sein, danke.


----------



## Dolomedes (10. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver*

Ist halt mit dem Scythe etwas schwerer weil man halt die "Thruster" nicht sieht. 
Afterburner ftw XD


----------



## Dolomedes (11. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver*

Falls jemand Lust hat, diese Woche noch Planetside2 Zu spielen, quasi das bessere battlefield, so gammelt hier noch ein letzter Key rum einfach kurz hier posten, dann rück ich den Key per Pm raus, sollte auch nützlich um später unkomplizierter ein ps2 Konto zu haben 

Die Beta geht noch bis Freitag !
Am 20 gehts dann free to Play weiter.(Beta Chars werden dann gelöscht nächstes WE)


----------



## Pikus (11. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver*

Ich würde mich sehr über den Key freuen


----------



## Dolomedes (11. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver*



Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr über den Key freuen


 
Kommt sofort


----------



## Pikus (11. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver*

Viele Dank an Dolomedes!


----------



## Dolomedes (12. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver*

Noch 10 Keys zu vergeben Einer Pro Person.

Einfach anschreiben


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Aloah, ich hätte dann auch noch ein paar zu vergeben. Einfach im Thread melden ;D


----------



## Dolomedes (12. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Jo eigentlich lohnt sich das, alleine wegen dem SOE Konto sonst muss man später ein 7 Games Konto anlegen,...

Ansonsten spend ich die dem PSU da gehn se auf jedenfall weg 

Ich versteh nicht warum das spiel so "unbekannt" gehalten wird, wärend BF immer in aller Munde ist, das gerade das Teamspiel hab ich doch bei ps2 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a432dsN9YFQ&feature=player_embedded

Noch 4 Keys...


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Ist auch ein echt gutes Game. Besonders wenn erstmal die Kinderkrankheiten weg sind ;D


----------



## timetoremember (12. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Gibts noch einen Key?


----------



## Dolomedes (13. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Gibt noch 4 Keys, ich würde mich echt freuen wenn mehr Battelfieldler vor allem BF2ler dieses Spiel mal ausprobieren würden.

Gebt eurem herz nen Ruck XD, fragen kostet nix,...

We're at War - Planetside 2 Machinima - YouTube


----------



## Dolomedes (13. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

 Will keiner ?


----------



## nick9999 (13. November 2012)

Falls es noch einem gibt, hätte ich Interesse.

Vielen Dank im voraus
Nick9999


----------



## Dolomedes (14. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Key ist unterwegs zu dir ! 

Noch 3 Keys übrig, einfach anschreiben und abgreifen !


----------



## phila_delphia (14. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Ich kann auch noch 4 Keys bieten...

Gerne PM an mich.

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Dolomedes (14. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Planetside2 ab 20igsten  auch bei STEAM  & Pro 7. Gerade erst gesehen bei Steam

Mein Tipp;

vorher SOE Konto anlegen mit den hier angebotenen Beta Keys.


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

4 Keys bei mir auch noch leute ;D Kommt ran macht Werbung ich will die Dinger loswerden! '


----------



## flasha (14. November 2012)

Würd auch einen nehmen. Kann hier komischerweise keine PM schreiben. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Dolomedes (14. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Noch 1 Key übrig noch wer ohne ?


----------



## KornDonat (14. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Den Key würde ich gerne nehmen wenn der noch zu haben ist


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Sollte er nicht mehr verfügbar sein dann meld dich bei mir per PN, dann bekommste einen ^^


----------



## Dolomedes (15. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



KornDonat schrieb:


> Den Key würde ich gerne nehmen wenn der noch zu haben ist


 

Key ist Raus , danke für die unterstützung


----------



## KornDonat (15. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Vielen Dank  

Mal schauen werd es wohl heute Abend mal antesten


----------



## Dolomedes (15. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Jo mach das doch


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Na klasse, wozu nun die Mail das du einen Key willst? :/


----------



## KornDonat (15. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Naja hab die Email gestern Abend an dich geschickt in der Hoffnung das du noch online bist  
Aber warst du ja leider doch nicht ^^


----------



## Dolomedes (15. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

KeyExchange - PlanetSide Universe hier kann man seine keys loswerden, oder welche spenden dies gilt auch für Firefall ect 

Btw, irgendwer VANU von euch ? ^^


----------



## nick9999 (15. November 2012)

Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr? Ich hab das Spiel angetestet und finde es ziemlich git. Es scheint teilweise ziemlich chaotisch, bin gespannt wie sich das so entwickelt.


----------



## timetoremember (16. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Btw, irgendwer VANU von euch ? ^^



Ja ich^^
Habs gerade auf Lvl 3 geschaft 
An  sich finde ich das Spiel richtig Klasse aber zum Teil steht man auch  mal ne ganze Weile dumm rum(spiele momentan alleine) wenn kein neues  Ziel ausgegeben wurde.
Nur an die Fahrzeuge traue ich mich noch nicht so ran (bis auf den Panzer)


----------



## Dolomedes (16. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



nick9999 schrieb:


> Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr? Ich hab das Spiel angetestet und finde es ziemlich git. Es scheint teilweise ziemlich chaotisch, bin gespannt wie sich das so entwickelt.



Eurydome zumindest ich , mal sehen wies nach dem Launch aussieht ich bin halt da wo das Outfit ist.





timetoremember schrieb:


> Ja ich^^
> Habs gerade auf Lvl 3 geschaft
> An  sich finde ich das Spiel richtig Klasse aber zum Teil steht man auch  mal ne ganze Weile dumm rum(spiele momentan alleine) wenn kein neues  Ziel ausgegeben wurde.
> Nur an die Fahrzeuge traue ich mich noch nicht so ran (bis auf den Panzer)


 
Gute Entscheidung  Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach mal zu fliegen. Der Sythe is zwar am anfang etwas komsich aber wenn dich dran geöhnt hast super agil.

Ich hab glaub n ganzen Arsch voll Zeugs, Ab Gamerelease muss ich mich wohl erstmal ungewöhnen XD, Aber jo was solls XD,
Wenn du Tankst dann Leiste dir aufjedenfall die SARON Cannon, die is echt nett 

Naja wenn nix zu Tun ist such einfach ne grosse Basis an den Mappunkten(angrenzend TR oder NC), AMERISH ist wohl der beste Kontinent 

Und ich empfhele wirklich jedem sich ein Outfit zu suchen ist einfach n ganz anderes Feeling


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Hab auch schon echt viel freigeschaltet, besonders da es mal nen Bug gab das die CP beim kauf von Dingen nicht abgezogen wurden  
Mit den fliegenden Dingern kann ich echt nicht umgehen. Mit nem Joystick geh ich da auch nicht ran, dann sind die mir irgendwie zu überempfindlich. 
Und bei all den MAX-Einheiten wird man eh schnell runtergeholt ^^


----------



## Dolomedes (17. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Naja AA ist nicht mehr so start wie sie einst war , ich finds eigentlich ganz gut  Ich spiele mit Maus und Tastatur, geht einwandfrei.Mach dich einfach mal frei von der "Battlefield-Steuerung" und versuchs nochmal, welche frakrion gehörst du an, das meise fliegt sich doch ganz einfach

Die maxes kannst 1on1 locker mit Breaker Rockets, Photonpads oder Hellfire wegballern 




Super die pggh Forumswerbung macht für mich das Forum unbenutzbar weil man das flashteil nicht schliessen kann
Danke für diese Tolle Werbung PCGHHoffentlich zerschiessts euch den Server, wenn die schon alles zuspammen müssen, dann sollten sie wenigstens dafür sorgen das man die werbung wegklicken kann,...
-> ein paar mal f5 und schnell schreiben,....einfach toll !


----------



## timetoremember (17. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Super die pggh Forumswerbung macht für mich das Forum unbenutzbar weil man das flashteil nicht schliessen kann
> Danke für diese Tolle Werbung PCGHHoffentlich zerschiessts euch den Server, wenn die schon alles zuspammen müssen, dann sollten sie wenigstens dafür sorgen das man die werbung wegklicken kann,...
> -> ein paar mal f5 und schnell schreiben,....einfach toll !



Was für eine Forumswerbung? Bei mir ist alles normal.....installier dir sonst mal das NoScript Plugin


----------



## Dolomedes (17. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Ich hab nen adblocker der ganz gut ist, aber heute mittag gabs eine werbung, dies mir fast unmöglich gemacht hat hier zu posten war irgend son "Flash Racoon" Teil,...
Naja nu is ruh 


Wir spiele übrigends auf dem "Miller" Sever zum Release, viele ps1 Player, gehn da hin.


----------



## Dolomedes (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Im Übrigen kann man jetzt wenn man will Premium Membership Kaufen.

Einfach bei SOE einloggen.

Free 2 Play startet dann morgen um 19:00 in Deutschland.
Mal gespannt ob PcgH es schafft news dazu zumachen Auf Buffed findet man bestimmt was ...


----------



## timetoremember (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Ich bin Morgen sicher mit dabei  ...wenn die Server nicht überlastet sind


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Ich werde wohl nicht dabei sein. Zum einen wegen den Servern und zum anderen weil ich morgen noch genug neues zum zocken hab


----------



## Dolomedes (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Klar morgen wird episch 

Muss mir gleich mal ne Saron Cannon zulegen ^^

Wie ist denn dein IGN time to gemember ?


----------



## timetoremember (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein IGN time to gemember ?



Hab 3 verschiedene....welchen willsts du wissen? oder gleich alle 3  ?

Mal noch ne Frage: Muss ich Planetside 2 löschen, also die Beta, und das ganze Morgen nochmal laden? Hab da irgendsowas in der Richtung gehört. Es soll ansonsten wohl zu Problemen kommen....


----------



## Dolomedes (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Genau so siehts aus, der Neue Launcher verwendet andere Dateien(Neuere)

1.launcher starten
2:Schraubenschlüssel anklicken uninstall

Sollte das nicht funktionieren (bei mir gings ohne probleme)

[PS2] Uninstalling PlanetSide® 2 Beta | Sony Online Entertainment hier werden sie geholfen.


Was den Ign betrifft.
Ich hab 1 den Hauptchar eben  Die andern nenn ich 01 oder VS ect.


----------



## timetoremember (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Okay danke dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid.
Ich schreib dann morgen mal meinen ign hier in den Thread sobald alles läuft.


----------



## Dolomedes (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

E3 2012 - Planetside 2 iOS Demo With SOE's Josh Hackney - YouTube ich frag mich wo das ding bleibt ? obs morgen auch kommt ?

morgen wird gezoggt XD


----------



## nick9999 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Och man das mit dem Uninstall ist doch mist. Ich hab schon so meine 10GB Download-limit ausgeschöpft . Naja mal schauen wie genaue es Vodafone nimmt


----------



## Dolomedes (19. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Planetside 2 - Lolwood's Vanu Battalion rushing the crown - YouTube <- für die Wartezeit


----------



## Dolomedes (20. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

PlanetSide 2 PC Game - Game Tutorials PS is da *juhu ich muss aufs schlachtfeld XD


----------



## timetoremember (20. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

So bin auch endlich dabei! 
Ign ist timetoremember und ich bin auf dem Miller Server!


----------



## Dolomedes (21. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



timetoremember schrieb:


> So bin auch endlich dabei!
> Ign ist timetoremember und ich bin auf dem Miller Server!



Ich add dich mal wenn ich zeit habe


----------



## nick9999 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Mein IGN ist Nick9999, bin auch auf dem Miller Server und spiele Vanu( Also eig. fange ich gerade an), falls mich jemand adden will.


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



nick9999 schrieb:


> Mein IGN ist Nick9999, bin auch auf dem Miller Server und spiele Vanu( Also eig. fange ich gerade an), falls mich jemand adden will.


 
Hab dir ne Anfrage geschickt


----------



## nick9999 (22. November 2012)

Hab ich bekommen  Hatte gestern aber kaum Zeit, da ich heute Mathe geschrieben hab.


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Jo kein Problem ich habs gestern auch nur mal kurz angespielt.


----------



## Comp4ny (30. November 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Wieso kann ich mit meiner GTX 660 Ti KEIN PhysiX ingame aktivieren?


----------



## Dolomedes (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Comp4ny schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich mit meiner GTX 660 Ti KEIN PhysiX ingame aktivieren?


 
Geht nix damit im moment 
Aber davon abgesehen frisst das viel performance.

Station Cash Einkäufe gibts bald accountweit, übrigends !


----------



## Pikus (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Station Cash Einkäufe gibts bald accountweit, übrigends !



Gilt das dann auch für bereits gekaufte Gegenstände?


----------



## Dolomedes (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Gilt das dann auch für bereits gekaufte Gegenstände?


 
Schaut so aus.


----------



## Dolomedes (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Doppelte XP diese Wochenende, für "alle" !


----------



## DerpDerpington (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Was hat dieses "alle" zu bedeuten? Wirklich alle, oder nur die, die schonmal Geld hingeblättert haben?


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Doppelte XP diese Wochenende, für "alle" !


 
Warum die Anführungszeichen? 

Und HELL YEAH  Wird Zeit wieder Amerish und Indar zu besetzen. NK zum Sieg! 
Zocke auf Cobalt und ihr ?


----------



## DerpDerpington (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



> Amerish und Indar


 
Jetzt wo du es sagst, ich habe noch nie auf einem anderen Kontinent als Indar gekämpft. War nur kurz mal drüben um zu schauen, waren mir aber beide zu trist. Da finde ich, dass Indar die größte Abwechslung bietet. Außerdem ist es cool, wenn man alles wie seine Westentasche kennt.


----------



## Whitcomb (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Also ich bin mir momentan ziemlich unsicher wenn es um Planetside 2 geht.
Ich würde gerne Freude an dem Spiel haben, doch dies will mir nicht so recht gelingen.
Jetzt hab ich es einige Tage gespielt und musste feststellen, dass Spawnrape und andere unfaire Situationen zur Tagesordnung gehören.
Ich spawn, drei Tanks stehen vor mir, es macht "bumm" und dann war es das auch schon. 
Oder es hocken fünf campende Gegner in einer Ecke und warten bis jemand vorbei läuft
Hagel von Granaten die auf einen zufliegen, kamen auch immer mal wieder vor und ich musste nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Mittlerweile habe ich so einiges gespielt und kenne solche Situationen durchaus, aber diese traten dann vereinzelnd, selten oder garnicht auf.
Doch bei Planetside 2 habe ich solche Situation fast ständig und so frage ich mich, ob ich etwas falsch mache.
Ist das einfach nur Pech oder mache ich wirklich etwas falsch ?
Denn auf dauer ist dies ziemlich frustrierend.
Deswegen würde mich mal eure Meinung intressieren.


----------



## Minga_Bua (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Ich spiele es zwar erst seit ein paar Tagen aber was du hier schilderst sind doch die Angriffe auf Basen. Es ist doch ganz natürlich das spawnpunkte dann gecampt/abgeschnitten werden um Verstärkung daran zu hinden die Basis zu verteidigen. Niemand hindert dich jedoch daran an einem anderen Punkt zu spawnen und dich per Flugzeug oder Panzer in den Kampf zu begeben.


----------



## Robonator (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Naja Planetside ist halt anders als andere Shooter. Da ist es klar das sich Gegner "eingraben" und an Station campen was das Zeug hält. Jeder will um jeden Preis seine Station behalten bzw einnehmen, da greift man nun mal zu allen Mitteln.
Ich selber war auch schon an stundenlangem Belagerungskrieg beteiligt, und ohne stetigem Ansturm wird man so eine Base dann auch nicht knacken können. 

Wenn du spawnst und direkt abgeschossen wirst dann haste wohl Pech. Ich hatte das gestern auch weil ich an einem Sunderer gespawnt bin der grade von den miesen Terranern angegriffen wurde 


Naja was ist eigentlich euer Lieblingskontinent? Ich bin zurzeit immer auf Amerish oder Ismar, oder wie der Winterteil da nochmal hieß, unterwegs. Kenne die Kontinente schon fast auswendig, nur halt Ismar nicht so ganz


----------



## Whitcomb (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



> Niemand hindert dich jedoch daran an einem anderen Punkt zu spawnen und dich per Flugzeug oder Panzer in den Kampf zu begeben.



Um dann nach 30 sek von einem Granatenwerfer gekillt zu werden ?  
Naja, Planetside ist wohl nicht so meins ^^
Trotzdem danke für eure Meinung.


----------



## Lotto (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Was mich persönlich mittlerweile stört ist, dass die drei Fraktionen unterschiedliche Waffen verwenden. Das hätte echt nicht Not getan und bei so manchen Waffenvergleichen sehen die zwar auf dem Papier gleichwertig aus, aber eben nur da. In der Praxis liegt da einiges im argen.
Hinzu kommt dann noch das Air einfach OP gegenüber den Rest ist. Bei Fahrzeugen muss man sich entscheiden: nimmt man AA oder ne Waffe gegen Panzer/Infantrie. Bei Infantrie ist es genauso, wobei man da egal mit welcher Waffe kaum Schaden gegen Air anrichtet. Als Air dagegen...Raketenteppich und es fliegt einfach alles aus den Latschen. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass man mit Air sowieso den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil hat und auch nicht auf die Geographie achten muss gibt es da keine ersichtlichen Nachteile.

Macht aber trotzdem Spass.  Und nein ich fliege nicht nur.


----------



## Robonator (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Ich find das gut das die Nationen verschiedene Waffen haben, warum auch nicht? 
Und ja manche Waffen unterschied sich deutlich  So kommt es mir so vor als wenn die NK das beste Sturmgewehr hätten aber die Vanu hauen mich immer mit dem Scharfschützengewehr oder dem MG aus den Latschen. 

Als MAX-Einheit mit AA-Guns kann man schon ordentlich was bei den Flugzeugen anrichten, die meisten fliehen ja schon sobald die ersten Geschosse eintreffen 

Was ich sehr overpowert finde ist die Dalton Kanone die man an das 3Mann Flugzeug anbringen kann. Damit kommst dir so vor als sitzt du in einer AC130. Infanterie ist in 90% der Fälle onehit und du kannst schnell bis zu 6 Kugeln raushauen wobei 3 Meisten schon für die Fahrzeuge reichen. Flugeinheiten sind damit Onehit, zumindest kleinere Jäger. 
Aber im allgemeinen stimme ich dir zu, Flugeinheiten sind sehr overpowert. Das merkt man spätestens dann wenn man von so einem Scythe o.ä. gejagd wird der dich innerhalb von microsekunden mit dem MG aus den Latschen haut.


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Sagtmal, kann ja sein das ich mich irre.. aber ich meine heute zwei mal aus einem Galaxy "gekickt" worden zu sein über der Feindbasis. Können die Piloten die Passagiere einfach rauskicken irgendwie?


----------



## Robonator (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Sagtmal, kann ja sein das ich mich irre.. aber ich meine heute zwei mal aus einem Galaxy "gekickt" worden zu sein über der Feindbasis. Können die Piloten die Passagiere einfach rauskicken irgendwie?


 
Der Besitzer kann sein Fahrzeug "abschliessen" dann werden alle rausgeworfen. Eigentlich sollte das aber nur am Boden gehen.
Gibt auch viele die sagen man solle mit dem "Fallschirm" abspringen


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Fallschirm? O_O

Wie bekommt man als Galaxy Pilot überhaupt xp? Kills machen die Gunner ja wohl kaum..


----------



## Robonator (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Fallschirm? O_O
> 
> Wie bekommt man als Galaxy Pilot überhaupt xp? Kills machen die Gunner ja wohl kaum..


 
Nö.

Wenn die wat killen dann ja  Deswegen flieg ich auch nur noch diesen Reaper, ka wie der bei anderen Nationen heißt. 
Wenn du nen geübten Schützen hast und auch schon die Dalton-Kanone freigeschaltet hast dann hagelts Punkte. 
Die Gun ist einfach mal so op  


> Was ich sehr overpowert finde ist die Dalton Kanone die man an das 3Mann Flugzeug anbringen kann. Damit kommst dir so vor als sitzt du in einer AC130. Infanterie ist in 90% der Fälle onehit und du kannst schnell bis zu 6 Kugeln raushauen wobei 3 Meisten schon für die Fahrzeuge reichen. Flugeinheiten sind damit Onehit, zumindest kleinere Jäger.


----------



## Minga_Bua (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Ich hab grad durch Zufall gelesen das der Turret vom Engineer zwei verschiedene Modi hat. Anti Infanterie und Anti Tank. Aber ich finde nix wie man das umschaltet?

Und noch etwas.. Unter Certs das erste - Universal Utility Slot - Da gibt es Medical Kit und Restoration Kit. Wenn ich da einen Punkt reinsetze bekomme ich praktisch ein Medikit. Muss man das immer wieder kaufen? ODer bekommt man es einfach so? Bin verwirrt


----------



## Robonator (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Ich hab grad durch Zufall gelesen das der Turret vom Engineer zwei verschiedene Modi hat. Anti Infanterie und Anti Tank. Aber ich finde nix wie man das umschaltet?
> 
> Und noch etwas.. Unter Certs das erste - Universal Utility Slot - Da gibt es Medical Kit und Restoration Kit. Wenn ich da einen Punkt reinsetze bekomme ich praktisch ein Medikit. Muss man das immer wieder kaufen? ODer bekommt man es einfach so? Bin verwirrt


 
Du musst dir die Dinger kaufen ^^ Hab mir diese Spritze genommen und erstmal auf Vorrat eingekauft  
Ist genauso wie mit den Granaten


----------



## Minga_Bua (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Spritze? O_O

Das mitm Turret hat sich btw erledigt. Hatte da ne falsche Info aufgeschnappt.

Aber ich hab gehört am 21. Dezember sollen jegliche SC die gekauft werden verdreifacht werden.. Wenn das stimmt decke ich mich glaube ich ein..


----------



## Pikus (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Das verdreifachen der SC-Einkäufe hört sich doch gut an. Ich denke ich werde da auch noch ein bisschen was investieren 

Btw, mir scheint es fehlt ein Sammelthread zu PS2. Gibts jemand Freiwilligen? Oder wollen wir einfach diesen Thread dazuu umfunktionieren, vorrausgesetzt Dolomedes ist damit einverstanden?


----------



## Minga_Bua (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Die 3fach SC sollen wohl am 21.12 kommen. Aber Uhrzeit ect. weiss ich leider noch nicht. Ich weiss nur das 100 Euro bereit stehen für Einkäufe


----------



## m4g1c14n (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

soweit ich des sehe gibts sie jetzt grade, ka wielange etc... aber z.b. 1000sc is durchgestrichen und dahinter steht dann 3000


----------



## Minga_Bua (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben  Habe mir direkt mal 30.000 Sc gekauft und fast alles freigeschaltet und trotzdem noch 12.000SC übrig  Damit werden XP Booster und Fahrzeug Verschönerungen gekauft. )


----------



## Dolomedes (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*

Scythe Tutorial (Including My settings, load out and some tricks) [2 cam on mouse and keyboard] - YouTube

Super nützlich für Air to Ground Spieler


----------



## Dolomedes (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Planetside 2 + Reverse manöver +10 Planetside BetaKeys bei Interesse*



DerpDerpington schrieb:


> Was hat dieses "alle" zu bedeuten? Wirklich alle, oder nur die, die schonmal Geld hingeblättert haben?


 
Für alle heisst für alle ! Jeder wirklich jeder das ganze gibts nochmal vom 21 igsten bis zum Jahresende, also rann an die bulleten für alle die die zuhause sind !

Thread umfunktionieren warum nicht ! Double Xp ! HurrA !


----------



## Nostrex (26. Dezember 2012)

Da es ja jetzt der Große Sammelthread ist 
sagtmal ,rennt Planetside 2 Bei euch auch so "Beschissen" ?
Scheint mir als ob der die ATI 6XXX Serie nicht besonders mag 
AMD X6 3.8Ghz + 6950 auf Mittel settings 35-60 Frames (AA und co aus)
AMD P970 X4 2.2Ghz + 6650M 50-25 Frames auf Ulow.
Bissel hart die Framedrops.
Bei der 6950 ist es Übrigens egal wie ich die Settings setze.
Framedrops sind immer da.
Bei nem I3 2100 + GTX 470 @733 mhz allerdings keine Probleme mit Hoch.
Danke schonmal
Und anders ist Planetside 2 Allemal, aber interessant 
MfG


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2012)

> AMD X6 3.8Ghz + 6950 auf Mittel settings 35-60 Frames (AA und co aus)


Die selben Werte schaff ich mit meiner 6850  
Hab aber irgendwo schonmal gelesen das die 6er Gen nicht so gut mit dem Game läuft ^^


----------



## Nostrex (26. Dezember 2012)

Scheißdreck 
Danke für die Antwort, hab ich mir gedacht.
Du hast ja aber auch nen I5 unterbau, der geht ja bisschen besser


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn das hier ein Sammelthread werden soll, dann müsste der Threadersteller aber auch mal ein gescheites Startposting machen 

Ansonsten ist das maximal ein Laberthread, was nicht schlimm ist - aber dann würde ich den Threadtitel ändern.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn das hier ein Sammelthread werden soll, dann müsste der Threadersteller aber auch mal ein gescheites Startposting machen
> 
> Ansonsten ist das maximal ein Laberthread, was nicht schlimm ist - aber dann würde ich den Threadtitel ändern.


 
Sammelthread wäre ja eigentlich garnicht schlecht. Scheint ja Bedarf zu geben. Sammelthread ist halt strukturierter. Find ich besser. Gerade für Anfänger.


----------



## Dolomedes (2. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn das hier ein Sammelthread werden soll, dann müsste der Threadersteller aber auch mal ein gescheites Startposting machen
> 
> Ansonsten ist das maximal ein Laberthread, was nicht schlimm ist - aber dann würde ich den Threadtitel ändern.


 
Ich schau mal ob ich die Tage Zeit dafür Finde.Und oder mit etwas Glück heute nachmittag, vom Mobilen Netbook,...


----------



## Dolomedes (2. Januar 2013)

Nostrex schrieb:


> Da es ja jetzt der Große Sammelthread ist
> sagtmal ,rennt Planetside 2 Bei euch auch so "Beschissen" ?
> Scheint mir als ob der die ATI 6XXX Serie nicht besonders mag
> AMD X6 3.8Ghz + 6950 auf Mittel settings 35-60 Frames (AA und co aus)
> ...



Ich hab auch wegen ps2 was ich die nächsten Jahre spielen werde,...
von Amd Sechskerner zu i5 3570 4 Kerner gewechselt.

Unterschied +30% Performance


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. Januar 2013)

Nostrex schrieb:


> Da es ja jetzt der Große Sammelthread ist
> sagtmal ,rennt Planetside 2 Bei euch auch so "Beschissen" ?
> Scheint mir als ob der die ATI 6XXX Serie nicht besonders mag
> AMD X6 3.8Ghz + 6950 auf Mittel settings 35-60 Frames (AA und co aus)
> ...



Das Game bevorzugt Intel und Nvidia  Schaut euch mal die Benches an,sofern ihr diese noch nicht kennt  PlanetSide 2


----------



## Rizoma (3. Januar 2013)

das könnte nen Treiber Problem sein mal schauen ob AMD was machen kann denn für PS2 darf ich mit meiner 7950 auch kein Kantenglättung und supersampling benutzen da sonst im Spiel einige Sachen einfach nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## Dolomedes (3. Januar 2013)

Das Ding is sehr Cpu Lastig und leider 32 Bit, wenn ein spiel 64 bit gebraucht hätte dann Planetside 2, wie dem auch sei tolle Russische Seite, ich kann zwar nix lesen aber ich glaube die Graphen dürften Ziemlich interessant sein.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. Januar 2013)

Ja,die Russische Seite hat einige Interessante Benches auf der Seite


----------



## Dolomedes (3. Januar 2013)

Vanu Heavy Assault Weapons In-Combat Comparison - Planetside 2 - YouTube

Ich Teile diese Meinung nur Teilweise, da es sehr Situativ und vom Eigenen Spielstiel Abhängig ist.

Anyway; 
Einfach Waffen Trial´n und schaun was für einen Gut ist.
Dies sind die VS HA Waffen.


----------



## Bu11et (5. Januar 2013)

Gibts hier welche, die evtl. noch dadeln? Ein kolege hat mich überedet es anzutesten und ich hab heute angefangen. Macht bis jetzt echt fun .


----------



## IJOJOI (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe ein großes Performace Problem mit PlanetSide 2. 
Ich spiele seit Release und habe vor 2 Tagen mein Sys neu aufgesetzt (SSD gekauft)
Nun wollte ich wieder Planetside 2 Spielen, jedoch bekomme ich Massive Lags, die ich vorher nicht hatte!
Wie ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen könnt:
I7 2600K@ 4,5 Ghz, 2x 6950@6970 CF
Ich bekomme nie mehr als 40 FPS und wenn es richtig abgeht auch gerne mal 15 - 20. Vorher hatte ich durchgehen 60 fps.
Alle anderen Spiele funktionieren wie gehabt (BF3, Arma2 etc.)
Nun habe ich mir die Auslastung der Karten während dem Spielen angesehen, und sehe, dass die Karten nie mehr als 70% ausgelastet sind.
Die CPU Limitiert nicht (auf jedem Thread 40-60% Auslastung) 
Und Energiesparplan ist ebenfalls Höchstleistung.
Könnte es damit zusammenhängen, dass ich das Spiel nicht erneut heruntergeladen, (mit max 360kb/s auch eine Qual) sondern einfach die Daten eingefügt habe?
LG IJOJOI

Edit: 
Es wird noch besser: Wenn ich Crossfire deaktiviere habe ich durchgehen 60 auf Maxed out 
Und die Graka wird auch zu 95% ausgelastet.
Zwischendurch habe ich den 2600K auch auf 5Ghz+ getrieben, um die CPU Limitierung auszuschießen.. 
Auslastung: CPU 30%
Graka: 40% 
WTF?!


----------



## Dolomedes (7. Januar 2013)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich habe ein großes Performace Problem mit PlanetSide 2.
> Ich spiele seit Release und habe vor 2 Tagen mein Sys neu aufgesetzt (SSD gekauft)
> Nun wollte ich wieder Planetside 2 Spielen, jedoch bekomme ich Massive Lags, die ich vorher nicht hatte!
> ...


 
Wollt dir gerade empfehlen Crossfire auszuschalten aber wies aussieht hast dus schon rausgefunden....


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Januar 2013)

Kennt ihr das wenn ihr Infiltrator spielt.. mit einem schönem Scharfschützengewerh.. mit 12x Scope... aber eure Sichtweite einfach zu sehr begrenzt ist?

Ich bleibe auf der selben Stelle stehen und baller auf Feinde die plötzlich einfach verschwinden.. ich weiss aber das sie noch genau dort sind.. und schwupps tauchen sie wieder auf.. 

Kann man da irgendwas gegen tun?


----------



## Robonator (7. Januar 2013)

Gute Frage das hat mich damals schon generft 
Hat das x12 nun wenigstens auch ein Visier? Vorher hattest du einfach nur rangezoomed und hattest eben nur das normale Fadenkreuz


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Januar 2013)

Guckstdu 

Ist zwar das 8x aber das 12x sieht genauso aus.


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. Januar 2013)

btw suche ich noch nach einem Deutschen Outfit Sqaud ect. wie man das nennt^^


----------



## Dolomedes (8. Januar 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> btw suche ich noch nach einem Deutschen Outfit Sqaud ect. wie man das nennt^^



Versucht doch mal bei MAk7, Druckwelle oder Vanus Revenge ? !


Tjo, das mit den Scopes ist mir in Videos auch schon aufgefallen, naja ich spiel keine Sniper.
Das sind doch die unützen Typen auf den Bergen die ich immer mit dem Liberator wegbombe ? 

Naja ist ned so meine Klasse irgendwie,...


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich mal keine Lust habe oder keiner da ist mit dme ich zusammen spiele pack ich ganz gern den Scharfschützen aus 

Habe mich nun bei ruffnex beworben.

Ich spiele Server Miller TR


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2013)

Das doch ein Witz oder?
Da kauft man für 10€ Station Cash bei Planetside2.eu (steht dort auch das ich es habe!) , aber ingame hab ich nur 45 die ich voher hatte durch diese 100 gratis oder so.

Man, ich hasse das Game echt.

Kann ich meinen Acc. aus der Beta (also nicht Pro7) mit meinen EU (Pro7) Acc. verknüpfen?
Das ich meine Charachter wieder hab, will nicht nochmal komplett neuanfangen, oder die 1000 Station Cash verlieren.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Januar 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Das doch ein Witz oder?
> Da kauft man für 10€ Station Cash bei Planetside2.eu (steht dort auch das ich es habe!) , aber ingame hab ich nur 45 die ich voher hatte durch diese 100 gratis oder so.
> 
> Man, ich hasse das Game echt.
> ...



soweit ich weiß nicht, da wirste dich an den support wenden müssen da  die SOE accounts und die Pro7 Sat1 Gaming Accounts getrennt voneinander  verwaltet werden und nicht miteinander verknüpft sind, es sind 2 getrennte und seperat zu betrachtende accounts ...

und ich bin langsam echt froh das ich nur nen urralt SOE account habe und keinen zusätzlichen pro7 account angelegt habe ....

edit:
seh grade das ich immer auf planetside2.com geh, auf planetside2.eu kann ich mich nicht anmelden mit meinen daten


----------



## DerpDerpington (11. Januar 2013)

Boah, da hab ich echt ca 2 Wochen immer so zwischendurch auf 1000 cert points hingespielt um mir für den Engineer ne super Waffe zu kaufen, und nehme dann völlig überhastet die "am coolsten klingende" Waffe Pandorra. Nur war das eine Schrotflinte 
Mit 0 cert points und Wut im Bauch hab ich das Spiel dann deinstalliert, weil ich dadurch so unglaublich an Motivation verloren habe  Die Waffe sah auch noch volle Kanne wie ein schönes Laseraliensturmgewehr (was auch immer) aus. Dass es in so einem Spiel auch Schrotflinten geben könnte, daran hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht.
Trotzdem ein super Spiel, Geld haben die allerdings an mir keins verdient.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Januar 2013)

ich kenn die pandorra nich, aber ich nutz die nighthawk, auch ne shotgun ...
in gebäuden is das ding tödlich, da kommt nen heavy um die ecke, mit schild und allem, der hat noch kurz zeit zu erkennen, waaah nen engi mit shotgun und dann wars das für den heavy auch schon wieder 

was mich am engi nervt, er hat wohl nur bis medium range waffen, wo ich doch meistens noch nen schritt weiter weg bin, ich hätte gerne die medic standart rifle für meinen engi 

edit: könnte sein das die pandorra (ka welche fraktion) der terran republik nighthawk entspricht, 6 schuss autoshotgun, ka xD


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Januar 2013)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß nicht, da wirste dich an den support wenden müssen da  die SOE accounts und die Pro7 Sat1 Gaming Accounts getrennt voneinander  verwaltet werden und nicht miteinander verknüpft sind, es sind 2 getrennte und seperat zu betrachtende accounts ...
> 
> und ich bin langsam echt froh das ich nur nen urralt SOE account habe und keinen zusätzlichen pro7 account angelegt habe ....
> 
> ...


 
Hatte bis jetzt auch immer mit meinen .com Acc gespielt, den ich von der Beta hatte. So jetzt von den 10€ (aus den Paysafecard Newsletter), 2 überteuerte Tarnungen (5€ pro Stück, ist doch echt übertrieben). Hab jetzt eine schöne Grüne Tarnfarbe für Fahrzeuge und Digitale für die Fuß-Soldaten.

Dann halt neuanfangen, dafür aber mich schöner Tarnung , hatte ja nur ein par Visiere und Fahrzeug freischaltungen frei.


----------



## DerpDerpington (11. Januar 2013)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich kenn die pandorra nich, aber ich nutz die nighthawk, auch ne shotgun ...
> in gebäuden is das ding tödlich, da kommt nen heavy um die ecke, mit schild und allem, der hat noch kurz zeit zu erkennen, waaah nen engi mit shotgun und dann wars das für den heavy auch schon wieder
> 
> was mich am engi nervt, er hat wohl nur bis medium range waffen, wo ich doch meistens noch nen schritt weiter weg bin, ich hätte gerne die medic standart rifle für meinen engi
> ...


 
Müsste ziemlich genau hinkommen.... Die hat auch 6 Schuss. Ich bin/ war bei den Lilanen (Vanus?! ). Wäre mir der Fehler in einem Spiel wie CoD passiert, dann würde ich die Waffe auch spielen, einfach nur weil sie Geld gekostet hat. Aber ich bin definitiv in 95% der Fälle aller meiner Abschüsse außerhalb der Effektiven Reichweite einer Schrotflinte, wodurch die Nutzung einer solchen Waffe natürlich rapide an Wert verliert.


----------



## Dolomedes (12. Januar 2013)

Naja ich bin auch bei der VS ich hab die Thanatos und die Nova das sind die 2 1000er Shotguns, instgesamt gibts 3 Shotguns wenn also die Pandora die 3te im Bunde ist dann ist das eine 750 Cert Shotgun !(und die is glaub ned so toll damagewise weiss gar ned wo hast du gehört das die so toll ist ?)
Es sei denn das hätte sich irgendwann mal geändert, 
Die Shotguns die ich hab sind TOP.
Slug ammo drauf 4 fach Scope und du kannst damit snipern, 2-3 Schuss nach Trefferzone = Gegner Tot, ich hab schon viele Sniper damit gelegt.(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvYjpQ7sIxU&list=UUULys6er-J4aMXhm3BG9Rcw 8:38)
Als Engineer wo meist eh Close Combat angesagt ist, nun ist die Shotgun ideal,Ich bevorzuge allerdings die nova, nachladezeit ist fuern popo ABER 8er Magazin und laser Drauf für Hip fire Bonus ! Top !

Tip waffen TRIAL einschalten und einfach testen !

Ansonsten als HA die FLARE ist ziemlich genial, hab 2 SOE Accounts ohne pro7...


----------



## Dolomedes (18. Januar 2013)

Planetside2

Am 30igsten kommen die SMG´s, Vorschau auf Revolver uvm.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE1cbNC5vAU <- Sehr lustig


----------



## Festplatte (20. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich verbessern die bald die Performance ein bisschen!  Und im nächsten Update soll ja auch die Funktion eingeführt werden, mit der man den Server auf dem der Charakter ist, wechseln kann!  Dann kann ich endlich mit einem Kumpel zocken, ohne dass der sich einen neuen Charakter machen muss!


----------



## cij (21. Januar 2013)

Morgen,

über mehr Performance würde sich jeder freuen denke ich.


----------



## Maggolos (21. Januar 2013)

Hmm ruckelt das Spiel bei euch auf max details @ Full HD auch ? Ich habe eine hd 7970 @ 1100/1500 ist sie schlicht zu schwach oder gibts noch keinen Perfomance Patch/Treiber ?

Mfg


----------



## LTB (21. Januar 2013)

Nabend, 

kann mir einer sagen wieviel Platz das Game brauch?

gruß


----------



## Ion (21. Januar 2013)

Bei mir 10GB


----------



## LTB (22. Januar 2013)

ok danke, die 10 GB werden noch auf meine SSD passen


----------



## Ion (22. Januar 2013)

Du solltest das Game auch auf die SSD packen, die Ladezeiten sind dann praktisch eliminiert. Von der HDD dauert es über knapp 2 Minuten bis du auf der Karte bist, mit der SSD höchstens 20 Sek.


----------



## LTB (23. Januar 2013)

Ja genau deswegen hatte ich gefragt...will die SSD nicht missen und überlege im Moment sogar noch eine rein zu packen...eine normale HDD habe ich ja nur als Externe dran...und die ist furchtbar langsam


----------



## Dolomedes (24. Januar 2013)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Hmm ruckelt das Spiel bei euch auf max details @ Full HD auch ? Ich habe eine hd 7970 @ 1100/1500 ist sie schlicht zu schwach oder gibts noch keinen Perfomance Patch/Treiber ?
> 
> Mfg



Liegt an deiner CPU die hat keine so hohe Single Leistung wart doch mal den Patch am 30igsten ab, ich hab damals von 1100T zu 3570k gewechselt mit ner gtx 670


----------



## Maggolos (24. Januar 2013)

Ok  Hoffe Quad Cores werden mal unterstüzt habe einen i5 3470^^


----------



## LTB (25. Januar 2013)

Also habs nun auch und bei mir ruckelt nix. Auch wenn ich mit dem Treiber 4xMSAA reinklopp. Fraps zeigt 60+ FPS bei max Einstellungen bei Full HD
Nur habe ich das Gefühl das dass Spiel so furchtbar blass ist. Habe die Helligkeit schon ganz runter gefahren. Ok bin zwar auf einem Eisplanet gelandet aber selbst in den Gebäuden finde ich doch recht blass


----------



## Maggolos (25. Januar 2013)

Hmm wieso bekomm ich dann keine ??

Weil BF3 ruckelt auch nix 

Das wundert mich


----------



## Dolomedes (26. Januar 2013)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Hmm wieso bekomm ich dann keine ??
> 
> Weil BF3 ruckelt auch nix
> 
> Das wundert mich



Wie gesagt,...


PlanetSide 2 PC Game - Roadmap hie zum Vote und mitbestimmen !


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Januar 2013)

Oh je


Ob das auf meiner Kiste läuft


----------



## Dolomedes (2. Februar 2013)

Gute Frage, jetzt gehts ans eingemachte, aber ich würde sagen ,JA.

February Road Map Discussion - PlanetSide Universe


----------



## pr1nz1p (3. Februar 2013)

Kennt jemand nen guten Guide für Noobs? Habs gestern installiert und ich blicke nur sehr wenig durch^^


----------



## Dolomedes (8. Februar 2013)

pr1nz1p schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen guten Guide für Noobs? Habs gestern installiert und ich blicke nur sehr wenig durch^^


 
Guides gibts für alles mögliche ?

schau mal ich hatte ein Video im Startpost , wenn englisch auch okay ist kann ich dir gerne mehr Posten ich komme aber vor Sonntag nicht nachhause


----------



## Arikus (9. Februar 2013)

Habt ihr euch mal die Bedinungen zu dem Abomodell von Sony durchgelesen?

Wenn ihr ein z. B. 3 monatiges Abo abschließt, dann habt ihr diese 3 Monate Premium nur solange, wie das Abo läuft.
Kündigt ihr sicherheitshalber einen Monat vorher, damit es sich nicht automatisch verlängert, dann bekommt ihr nur 2 Monate Premium zum Preis von 3.



> hiermit bestätigen wir die Kündigung Ihrer Mitgliedschaft.
> Sie  werden daher nach Beendigung Ihrer Mitgliedschaft keinen Zugang mehr zu  den exklusiven Mitgliederbereichen haben. Außerdem erhalten Sie ab  sofort auch nicht mehr monatlich 500 SC für die automatische  Verlängerung Ihres Abonnements.


Ich habe das Spiel jetzt deinstalliert und werde Sony zukünftig komplett meiden.
Solche Geschäftsmethoden gehören verboten.


----------



## Chaosfiregs (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Wenn ihr interesse daran habt in einem Outfit zu spielen und auf dem Server Lithcorp spielt (als Terraner) schickt mir bitte ne PN. Falls ihr sonst ihrgentwelche fragen habt oder mit dem Spiel nicht klar kommt würde ich euch sehr gerne behilflich sein weil ich finde das es mehr solche MMO´s wie Planetside 2 geben sollte (und natürlich auch mehr Spieler)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Februar 2013)

Arikus schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal die Bedinungen zu dem Abomodell von Sony durchgelesen?
> 
> Wenn ihr ein z. B. 3 monatiges Abo abschließt, dann habt ihr diese 3 Monate Premium nur solange, wie das Abo läuft.
> Kündigt ihr sicherheitshalber einen Monat vorher, damit es sich nicht automatisch verlängert, dann bekommt ihr nur 2 Monate Premium zum Preis von 3.
> ...


 

sorry, das steht mehrfach dabei das die 500sc pro monat nur für das bestehen eines aktiven abos mit aktivier zahlungsoption vergeben werden, wenn du dein abo kündigst ist dann ja unabhängig von deiner verbleibenden spielzeit nicht mehr aktiv in der autom. verlängerung und damit entfällt auch der 500sc regen, der restliche umfang des abos ist nicht beeinträchtigt und nur die 500sc pro monat sind vom aktiven payment plan betroffen, kein aktives payment, keine kekse ....
ich seh das an der stelle eher als vertrag erstma unterschreiben und dann über die bedingungen meckern wenn man merkt das man sie nicht gelesen hat, ich hoffe ich werde niemals (zu meinem nachteil) mit einer so geschäftsuntüchtigen person vertraglich zu tun haben


----------



## Arikus (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe es gelesen.
Wieso glaubt hier jeder, dass ich mir das nicht durchlese?

Ich habe doch ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass dies in den Bedingungen steht?
Wie kann ich sowas wissen, wenn ich sie nicht lese?

Ich mache hier nur darauf aufmerksam.

Und die Hoffnung ist gegenseitig.
Ich hoffe, ich werde niemals mit so einer vorurteilbehafteten Person etwas zu tun bekommen, die handfeste Meinungen aus einem Post bezieht, der in dieser Richtung nichts aussagt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Februar 2013)

Arikus schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein z. B. 3 monatiges Abo abschließt, dann habt ihr diese 3 Monate Premium nur solange, wie das Abo läuft.
> Kündigt ihr sicherheitshalber einen Monat vorher, damit es sich nicht automatisch verlängert, dann bekommt ihr nur 2 Monate Premium zum Preis von 3.


 
dann überprüf doch einfach mal deinen satz, du behauptest die premiumsachen wären weg und man erhielte in dem fall nur 2 von 3 monaten ...
das ist falsch, einzig wie angekündigt die karotte für das bestehen lassen des abos verschwindet dann, den premienstatus und alles was nicht mit der autom. erneuerung zu tun hat, behälst du.
also hast du ihn zwar gelesen aber nicht verstanden, ok mein fehler dir das nichtlesen zu unterstellen


----------



## Arikus (11. Februar 2013)

Missverständlich: ja, Falsch: nein
Für mich gehören die Punkte, wie in jedem anderen F2P normalerweise übliche (siehe z.B. HdRO) mit zum Premiumumfang.
Ich wusste vorher schon darüber bescheid, da ich mir normalerweise durchlese, was für Leistungen ich bekomme und unter welchen Bedingungen. 
Ich wurde nur halt beim Kündigen nochmal daran erinnert, dass diese Punkte wegfallen.

Da ich dieses Spiel aber eh nicht mehr weiter spielen werde, ist das für mich auch irrelevant.
Genauso wie dieser Thread hier überflüssigerweise in meinem Abo ist (noch).


----------



## Dolomedes (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe diese Gerüchte auch schon gehört aber wenn sichs Verlängert um ein Jahr, dann tut es das halt,...


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2013)

ok, eben ma angetestet... 15-20 fps, egal wie niedrig ich was einstell -.- zudem isses völlig uninformiert.. uff ^^ traurige bilanz: als sniper war ich am erfolgreichsten xD dafür is die fps zu gering um bewegliche ziele zu erwischen. ganz davon ab, dass ich über 100m oder so keine sau mehr seh. erst werden sie zum schatten und dann sind se wech oO


----------



## Dolomedes (13. Februar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ok, eben ma angetestet... 15-20 fps, egal wie niedrig ich was einstell -.- zudem isses völlig uninformiert.. uff ^^ traurige bilanz: als sniper war ich am erfolgreichsten xD dafür is die fps zu gering um bewegliche ziele zu erwischen. ganz davon ab, dass ich über 100m oder so keine sau mehr seh. erst werden sie zum schatten und dann sind se wech oO



Jo man brauch schon ne gut cpu


----------



## DarkMo (18. Februar 2013)

ich komm irgendwie nich so ganz klar mit dem game ^^ laufend erschießen einen unsichtbare durch wände ohne das man was machen kann. und nachm respawn kommen auch urplötzlich auch nochma salven an - ohne dmg zu machen. zudem: wo bekommt man denn ma neue waffen her? und leveln geht auch sehr zäh :/


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Februar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich komm irgendwie nich so ganz klar mit dem game ^^ laufend erschießen einen unsichtbare durch wände ohne das man was machen kann. und nachm respawn kommen auch urplötzlich auch nochma salven an - ohne dmg zu machen. zudem: wo bekommt man denn ma neue waffen her? und leveln geht auch sehr zäh :/



waffen kannst du für certs kaufen, für 250 xp gibt es einen cert punkt, die infantriewaffen kosten meistens 1000 certs, fahrzeugwaffen variieren ab 100-1000 certs
meine durchschnittlichen xp sind atm bei 184,x pro min, wobei es bei mir vorkommt das ich ma 1-2 stunden nur idle in der gegend rumstehe 

das mit den unsichtbaren durch wände ... ka was du meinst, ich habe eher ab und an das problem das ich schon wieder in deckung bin und dann noch von dem erschossen werde vor dem ich in deckung gegangen bin, liegt in dem fall am netcode ... aber unsichtbare gegner kann ich mich nicht erinnern. ab und zu hat sich mal ein gegner in die wand gebuggt und schießt dann unsichtbar aus der noclip-area auf alles was vorbei kommt, aber das seh ich vielleicht ein-zweimal die woche ....
unsichtbare gegner die schießen hab ich nur im fahrzeugen, das liegt aber daran, das fahrzeuge auf größere entfernung sichtbar sind als fussvolk.
das mit dem schatten und despawn müsste ebenfalls an der renderdistanz liegen 

das nachm respawn noch schüsse ankommen ist komisch, du bist sicher das es sich nicht um friendly fire durch leute im spawn selber handelt ?


----------



## DarkMo (20. Februar 2013)

also ich stand da in sonem haus in ner kleinen ecke. und da wurd ich jedesmal durch die wand erschossen. was heisst erschossen. da kam ein zisch und ich fiel instant um. das ging 3 4 ma so. ich saß zw kisten und wänden und die kontten mir nur in die arme laufen. von hinten hätte auch keiner kommen können. und nach dem respawn dann kamen plötzlich noch schüsse an. ich war da völlig alleine und die schüsse regten den richtungsanzeiger an, aber machten keinen dmg. kommt mir so vor, als wäre das mega lag gewesen die ganze zeit. also ich fall um von kugeln, die noch garnich da sin, nach respawn fliegen die von meinem todesort zu meinem respawnort und schlagen ein - ohne wirkung, denn die hamse ja schon entfaltet.

war letztens auch toll. komm um ne ecke, sitzt da einer seitlich zu mir, ich holz drauf, das fadenkreuz blinkt, ich fall tot um ohne jeglichen grund und dann erst drehte der sich um und erschoss mich  also das game scheint extrem laggy zu sein...

un wegen den wummen: ich seh irgendwie nur klassenbezogenes zeug da. also ich hab zum bsp meinen sani-aoe-heal schon bissl gepimpt. aber von waffen keine spur oO


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Februar 2013)

in der ansicht wo du dein sani aoe heal skillen kannst, nach unten scrollen, unterhalb der medic fähigkeiten z.b. ... da sind dann die waffen inkl. unlock buttons für die klasse bei der du grade in der vertverteilung bist  ... erst kommen die gewehre, dann pistolen .... 

und das andere ist extremer lag oder ka was, auf jeden fall sehr strange und entspricht nix was ich seit dem 22.dez jemals an fehlern/problemen gehabt habe 

und das mit dem haus hört sich so an als hatte jemand mit einer entsprechenden waffe z.b. high explosive tank rounds und nightvision optik dich gesehen und genau draufgehalten, dann wars des ... oder halt wieder lag und gegner mit schalldämpfer ka, kenn die situation drumherrum nich


----------



## Dolomedes (24. Februar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also ich stand da in sonem haus in ner kleinen ecke. und da wurd ich jedesmal durch die wand erschossen. was heisst erschossen. da kam ein zisch und ich fiel instant um. das ging 3 4 ma so. ich saß zw kisten und wänden und die kontten mir nur in die arme laufen. von hinten hätte auch keiner kommen können. und nach dem respawn dann kamen plötzlich noch schüsse an. ich war da völlig alleine und die schüsse regten den richtungsanzeiger an, aber machten keinen dmg. kommt mir so vor, als wäre das mega lag gewesen die ganze zeit. also ich fall um von kugeln, die noch garnich da sin, nach respawn fliegen die von meinem todesort zu meinem respawnort und schlagen ein - ohne wirkung, denn die hamse ja schon entfaltet.
> 
> war letztens auch toll. komm um ne ecke, sitzt da einer seitlich zu mir, ich holz drauf, das fadenkreuz blinkt, ich fall tot um ohne jeglichen grund und dann erst drehte der sich um und erschoss mich  also das game scheint extrem laggy zu sein...
> 
> un wegen den wummen: ich seh irgendwie nur klassenbezogenes zeug da. also ich hab zum bsp meinen sani-aoe-heal schon bissl gepimpt. aber von waffen keine spur oO



Mach mal folgendes lass dich da killen und mach report / submit bug damit der fehler auch behoben werden kann...

Ich Personlich hab solche Probleme nicht spiele auf /Miller

Größere Patches brauchen in der Regel 3-4 Tage bis die Bugs raus sind


----------



## instagib (21. März 2013)

LTB schrieb:


> Also habs nun auch und bei mir ruckelt nix. Auch wenn ich mit dem Treiber 4xMSAA reinklopp. Fraps zeigt 60+ FPS bei max Einstellungen bei Full HD
> Nur habe ich das Gefühl das dass Spiel so furchtbar blass ist. Habe die Helligkeit schon ganz runter gefahren. Ok bin zwar auf einem Eisplanet gelandet aber selbst in den Gebäuden finde ich doch recht blass


 
In großen Schlachten limitiert nur die CPU; total egal welche Grafikkarte man hat.
 Ich empfehle ALT+F.
Ein Ivy Bridge limitiert  aktuell auf 40-30 FPS in großen Schlachten.
Wie viel Frames man hat wenn nichts los ist, ist irrelevant - Denn da bekommt man sogar am Notebook 60 FPS.


----------



## SolidLiquid (25. Mai 2013)

Das neue Update (version 08) hat bei mir die Performance ein bissl verbessert, aber die für die großen Schlachten reichts leider immer noch nicht mit hohen Details. Das neue Fahrzeug is okay, aber jetzt nich so der Knaller, wie auf prosiebengames.de beschrieben ^^ Von den neuen Fertigkeiten der MAX Einheiten, habe ich auch noch nicht so viel mitbekommen, aber es scheint sie zu geben


----------



## crusherd (25. Mai 2013)

Hey,

Haben die jetzt endlich diesen Bug mit dem Absturz beim Beenden behoben?

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## SolidLiquid (28. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich das beobachtet konnte gibt es keine Abstürze mehr. Um Ehrlich zu sein, sind mir solche Bugs noch überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. Ich werde das aber mal testen und mich melden sollte dieser Bug noch vorhanden sein


----------



## kero81 (6. Juni 2013)

Moin,
Ich will mir planetside2 mal anschauen. Kann mir jmd Sagem wie groß (gb) das aktuell ist was Ich runterladen muss?!


----------



## crusherd (6. Juni 2013)

Hey,

Das Spiel ist ca. 12 GB groß.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## kero81 (6. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann wird's über nacht geladen.


----------



## kero81 (6. Juni 2013)

So, habs jetzt mal getestet. Für mich das sinnloseste Spiel ever... Gefällt mir garnicht. Ich will auch gewinnen und nicht wieder von vorne anfangen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2013)

ich war anfangs auch fasziniert, aber irgendwie fetzt das doch ned so. für meine kiste isses zu hungrig und als starter was zu reissen ist eher witzlos >< habs auch scho ewig ned mehr gezoggt.


----------



## crusherd (7. Juni 2013)

Mittlerweile ist es besser geworden, da man jetzt auch direkt in die großen Kämpfe reinspringen kann. Früher war das noch so, dass alles schon vorbei war, wenn man reinsprang.

Auf welchem Server hast du denn gespielt, welcher Kontinent und wann? Wenn ich vormittags oder nachmittags spiele, dann ist immer was los. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Nyuki (16. Juni 2013)

Hab das Spiel mal eben geladen. Mächtiges Spiel und macht riesen Spaß. Von Lags keine Spur !


----------



## MistaKrizz (22. Juni 2013)

Habs mir auch gezogen. bekomme aber nur so 40 fps auf ultra mit meiner 7970! 



MFG


----------



## SolidLiquid (24. Juni 2013)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Habs mir auch gezogen. bekomme aber nur so 40 fps auf ultra mit meiner 7970!
> MFG


 
UND? Das Spiel hat nicht die schlechteste Grafik und mit 40fps läufts doch flüssig.


----------



## RuXeR (24. Juni 2013)

SolidLiquid schrieb:


> UND? Das Spiel hat nicht die schlechteste Grafik und mit 40fps läufts doch flüssig.



Also ich finde, dass es bei 40 FPS nicht flüssig läuft. Ich hab so zwischen 55 und 70 FPS und finde das teilweise zu wenig.


----------



## Stueppi (29. Juni 2013)

Das PS2 extrem CPU lastig ist ist aber schon klar, oder? Wenn 40 fps zu wenig sind bei Ultra einfach den Schatten etwas runter regeln, ist mit der größte CPU Fresser, das und die render Reichweite.


----------



## Sanctum (30. Juni 2013)

Hab hier neun Nvidia Code-Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst^^
 Läuft Ende Juni aus und bevor er verfällt...^^ 

-33€ Wert-

CJRX-HJXF-2F43-PJJ9-XN7H

Entweder auf eurem Konto oder vielleicht bei Nvidia einlösen-Hab keine Ahnung

MfG


----------



## RuXeR (30. Juni 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Das PS2 extrem CPU lastig ist ist aber schon klar, oder? Wenn 40 fps zu wenig sind bei Ultra einfach den Schatten etwas runter regeln, ist mit der größte CPU Fresser, das und die render Reichweite.



Naja wenn meine Graka (GTX 580) zu 99% ausgelastet ist und meine CPu (i5-2500k) zu 45% kann ich das leider nicht bestätigen...



Sanctum schrieb:


> Hab hier neun Nvidia Code-Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst^^
> Läuft Ende Juni aus und bevor er verfällt...^^
> 
> -33€ Wert-
> ...



Da war ich wohl der Schnellste 
Vielen Dank dafür!! Wobei ich sagen muss, zu sagen, dass das Pack 33€ wert ist, ir ganz schön unverschämt erscheint.


----------



## Sanctum (30. Juni 2013)

Ja unverschämt sind die ingame Sachen doch eh immer^^
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Stueppi (1. Juli 2013)

RuXeR schrieb:


> Naja wenn meine Graka (GTX 580) zu 99% ausgelastet ist und meine CPu (i5-2500k) zu 45% kann ich das leider nicht bestätigen...



Sicher das du da auch in einem großem Gefecht bist? Also große Station mit ca. 50 vs. 50, weil 70-80 fps hab ich auch... am Warpgate und sogar über 100 wenn ich im Flieger sitze und nach oben schaue wo nichts ist...
Ich schätze mal man kann sich mit 40 fps in einem großem Gefecht zufrieden geben.


----------



## noctum (24. Juli 2013)

bin kampfrang 26 und hab schon seit längerem die lust daran verloren, Hauptgrund = es gibt kein richtiges ende, es ist nur ein hin und hergezerge und viele leute pfeifen auf teamplay. mir hats nur mit kumpels richtig spass gemacht, aber selbst da ist nach ner weile die luft einfach iwie draussen. 3 stunden an the crown fighten und keinen fortschritt sehen is bissl depri ^^


----------



## Stueppi (25. Juli 2013)

The Crown ist auch so ziemlich die am schwersten einzunehmende Station im ganzem Spiel, vor dem Update wo 2 Punkte zum einnehmen noch oben in der Station war war das so gut wie unmöglich.


----------



## noctum (26. Juli 2013)

das schon, aber da is das ziel entweder einnehmen oder verteidigen UND viele kills farmen. andere dinge lohnten sich nicht so, wenn man auf punkte/stunde aus war (ist?).


----------



## Stueppi (26. Juli 2013)

Ja, kann ziemlich nervig werden wenn man 1000 Zerts braucht für das gute Zeug + die Upgrades, man dann merkt soo toll ist das garnicht und die anderen machen einen permanent platt mit besserem Zeug das sie im item shop gekauft haben und man selbst keine lust hat echt-Geld zu Investieren.
Ein bisschen mehr Erfolgserlebniss könnte das Spiel schon mal bieten. Bei anderen Shootern, die ja rundenbasiert sind, sieht man wenigstens seinen Sieg, bei PS2 nicht wirklich, höchstens als Angreifer wenn man ne Station eingenommen hat oder wenn man 2 Stunden lang den Alarm dominiert hat und gewinnt.
Demnächst solls ja ne mini Station geben für 48 vs. 48 oder so, vieleicht wird das spannender.


----------



## Lui (4. August 2013)

Leider ist es ein ewiges gefarme bis man annähernd Genug Punkte hat um sich Ausrüstung zu kaufen.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. August 2013)

Lui schrieb:


> Leider ist es ein ewiges gefarme bis man annähernd Genug Punkte hat um sich Ausrüstung zu kaufen.


 
Deshalb hab ich aufgehört, es macht einfach keinen Spaß immer wieder total zerstört zu werden obwohl ich viel gespielt hab und mir auch die guten Waffen + Aufsätze gekauft hab.

Aber jetzt wenn ich nen neuen PC hab fang ich noch mmal neu an, vielleicht ists ja jetzt besser^^

Nen Clan müsste ich mir auch suchen....


----------



## Tille (13. August 2013)

Mir gefällt das Spiel sehr. Spiele es seit einiger Zeit (Jahr?) unregelmäßig, seit einer Woche oder so allerdings intensiver. Habe auch das erste Mal ein Abo abgeschlossen. 

Aber: Ich krieg das verf**** Spiel nicht flüssig. Habe sogar schon an den User Files rumgespielt, wie in diversen Foren empfohlen. In kleinen Gefechten ist auch alles schön, aber bei mehr als 30 Leuten fängt es an nervig bis untragbar zu werden. 
Meine GraKa ist ne HD7870, an der liegt es nicht (hoffentlich). 

Ich denke es ist der Phenom II X4 920 der ordentlich bremmst, oder die nur 4 GB Ram. 

Was meint ihr? Schafft Euer System das Spiel auch bei größeren Gefechten flüssig dazustellen?


----------



## Pikus (13. August 2013)

Tille schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Spiel sehr. Spiele es seit einiger Zeit (Jahr?) unregelmäßig, seit einer Woche oder so allerdings intensiver. Habe auch das erste Mal ein Abo abgeschlossen.
> 
> Aber: Ich krieg das verf**** Spiel nicht flüssig. Habe sogar schon an den User Files rumgespielt, wie in diversen Foren empfohlen. In kleinen Gefechten ist auch alles schön, aber bei mehr als 30 Leuten fängt es an nervig bis untragbar zu werden.
> Meine GraKa ist ne HD7870, an der liegt es nicht (hoffentlich).
> ...



Bei großen Gefechten ruckelt mein Sys auch ordentlich, Wenn da mal 200 Man versuchen ein Biolab einzunehmen, rutschen die FPS in offenen Gebieten unter 10 Bilder 
Je nach Auflösung würde ich dir zustimmen, der PII X4 920 hat bei großen Scharmützeln eher schlechte Karten. 8GB RAM hingegen sind nie verkehrt


----------



## BlackNeo (13. August 2013)

Planetside 2 nutzt doch auch nur 2 Threads soweit ich weiß, oder?

Das würde erklären warum da ein Phenom II nicht viel reißt, der hat halt für heutige Maßstäbe recht wenig Leistung pro Takt und wenig Singlecore-Performance.


----------



## Tille (13. August 2013)

Jop, leider.  

Überlege daher auch ernsthaft auf Intel umzusteigen, dann gleich mit mehr RAM. Wißt ihr zufällig, welcher Prozessor mindestens benötigt wird um hier deutliche FPS Steigerungen erwarten zu können?


----------



## BlackNeo (13. August 2013)

Da brauchst du mindestens einen i5 4570, ein Sandy würde bestimmt auch schon ordentlich mehr FPS bringen, aber man sollte halt immer das aktuellste kaufen.

Anfang nächster Woche sollte meine neue Hardware da sein, ich werde dann mal schauen was es beim i5 4670K an FPS machst wenn ich den übertakte, ich denke da sollte man noch mal was rauskitzeln können.


----------



## Metalhead85 (16. August 2013)

Lui schrieb:


> Leider ist es ein ewiges gefarme bis man annähernd Genug Punkte hat um sich Ausrüstung zu kaufen.


 
Interessant, dass du das meinst. Je nachdem wie es läuft sind bei mir nach ca. zwei Stunde spielen so 15-35 Zerts-Punkte drin. Geil wird es dann, wenn doppelte XPs vergeben werden, dann kannt kommst du schnell an Pkt. Die Frage, die ich mir aber stelle, ist, wie du spielst?! Killst du einfach möglichst alles, was dir über den Weh läufst oder eroberst du viel, oder beides?


----------



## Dolomedes (10. September 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Da brauchst du mindestens einen i5 4570, ein Sandy würde bestimmt auch schon ordentlich mehr FPS bringen, aber man sollte halt immer das aktuellste kaufen.
> 
> Anfang nächster Woche sollte meine neue Hardware da sein, ich werde dann mal schauen was es beim i5 4670K an FPS machst wenn ich den übertakte, ich denke da sollte man noch mal was rauskitzeln können.



Ich hab nen 3570 läuft top.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. September 2013)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 3570 läuft top.



Kann ich mir vorstellen, ich hab ja auch dazu gepostet dass ein Sandy whl reichen würde, man aber immer das aktuellste kaufen sollte (zumal die 8er Chipsätze VIEL mehr Ausstattung als die 7er bieten).


----------



## xxmoghulxx (18. September 2013)

Moin, ich hab seit ein paar Tagen meine neue Hardware und muss sagen, dass Ps2 am meisten von allen Spielen bisher von dem Upgrade profitiert hat. Ich komm von einem Q6600@3,4GHz und 4GB DDR2 Ram und muss sagen der Sprung von den min. Fps ist gewaltig(derzeitiges Sys siehe Signatur). Ich hatte bisher nie weniger als 60 Fps, mit Schadows auf gering und der Rest auf maximalen Einstellungen(Full HD, Bewegungsverzerrung off,Renderdist ~2000). Vorher hatte ich teilweise drops auf unspielbare 18Fps(max.Fps=65), damit habe ich jeden Zweikampf verloren :/
Also ich bin sehr, sehr zufrieden wie es jetzt läuft


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Oktober 2013)

Ist es normal das der Download so langsam verläuft? Ich habe eine eine 16k Leitung, nach 1h Download sind es aber erst 1,2% Fortschritt.


----------



## crusherd (4. Oktober 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ist es normal das der Download so langsam verläuft? Ich habe eine eine 16k Leitung, nach 1h Download sind es aber erst 1,2% Fortschritt.



Du hast eigentlich 2 Balken in diesem einen kombiniert. Der etwas dunklere zeigt an, wie weit der Download ist, und der hellere, der hinterherhinkt, zeigt den Installationsfortschritt an. Die % geben soweit ich weiß den Installationsfortschritt ebenfalls an. Du kannst auf das Zahnrad klicken und da siehst du, was gerade heruntergeladen wird. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir dabei helfen. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es auch für Planetside 2 einen PCGHX Clan?
Oder vlt ein paar Leute die bereit wären und Lust hätten mit einem nooby ein bisschen zu zocken?

Hab zwar das tut gemacht aber man fühlt sich anfangs doch etwas überfordert


----------



## SiQ (9. Oktober 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Gibt es auch für Planetside 2 einen PCGHX Clan? Oder vlt ein paar Leute die bereit wären und Lust hätten mit einem nooby ein bisschen zu zocken?  Hab zwar das tut gemacht aber man fühlt sich anfangs doch etwas überfordert


  Nein beim PCGHX-Clan ist (noch) kein PS2-Bereich vorhanden. Einige von uns spielen  es gelegentlich, aber eher nach Lust und Laune. Mir zB gefällt es eher nicht, da mir die Langzeitmotivation fehlt. Zudem bin ich aufgrund meines momentanen Zeitmangels eher an Spielen interessiert, bei denen man nicht gleich 2h am Stück investieren muss um etwas zu erreichen. Da ist eine kurze Runde BF, CS:GO oder CoD4 nun mal attraktiver.


----------



## Shona (10. Oktober 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ist es normal das der Download so langsam verläuft? Ich habe eine eine 16k Leitung, nach 1h Download sind es aber erst 1,2% Fortschritt.


wechsle mal die download Region in den steam Einstellungen auf usa, schweiz oder Österreich.  die  deutschen server sind nämlich immer überlastet. 

bevor du fragst.,  es ist egal von welchem Server du die spiele lädst deswegen bekommt man keine probleme. 

selbst nutze ich nun seit fast 2jahren den Schweizer server und nie probleme gehabt noch nicht mal bei den großen steam sales.

achja bei uns spielen es 2 leute fast täglich schau einfach mal rein.


----------



## Stueppi (12. November 2013)

Wichtige Neuigkeit:

es gab einen Patch um die Performance von PS2 zu verbessern und die Steigerung ist, zumindest bei mir, riesig.


----------



## Pikus (12. November 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Wichtige Neuigkeit:
> 
> es gab einen Patch um die Performance von PS2 zu verbessern und die Steigerung ist, zumindest bei mir, riesig.


 
Gut zu wissen. Dann werd ich mal fleißig saugen.
Danke


----------



## Stueppi (13. November 2013)

Oha, locker mal 20- 30 fps mehr wie vorher. Biolab großes Gefecht vorher ~30 fps und nach dem Patch nicht unter 50 fps =D


----------



## DarkMo (19. November 2013)

und ich war kurz davor, es von der platte zu schmeissen  mal schauen, obs auch bei mir was bringt. is ja nu ned die über hardware ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (20. November 2013)

Mir macht PS2 jetzt wieder richtig Spaß, alles auf hoch und TExturen auf Ultra und nie unter 60 FPS.


----------



## Stueppi (21. November 2013)

Wenn man in den Grafikeinstellungen Smoothing ausschaltet kommt man sogar auch über 60 fps.


----------



## BlackNeo (21. November 2013)

Jup, habs mal gemacht. Mit OC heut da mein 4670K ordentlich FPS raus.

Und kommts mir nur so vor, oder bekommt man Zerts schneller als früher? Hab in 3 Tagen spielen knapp 400 Zerts gemacht. Und nicht viel gespielt.


----------



## Kel (23. November 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Und kommts mir nur so vor, oder bekommt man Zerts schneller als früher? Hab in 3 Tagen spielen knapp 400 Zerts gemacht. Und nicht viel gespielt.


 Aktuell is Doppel-XP-Woche oder so, ka wie lange das genau geht aber gibt im Moment halt für alles die doppelte Erfahrung = doppelt Certs .


----------



## BlackNeo (24. November 2013)

Och ja, selbst ohne Double XP mach ich meine 100 Zerts am Tag.

Auf welchem Server spielt ihr alle denn so?

Ich spiel TR auf Ceres. Das NK ist zwar führend auf dem Server, es macht aber trotzdem echt Laune.


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (14. Februar 2014)

Spiel auch auf Ceres, jedoch VS. Kann den Server auch total empfehlen, macht echt Laune, immer ausgeglichen und fair.


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Februar 2014)

Ist hier noch jemand auf Briggs (TR), der noch mehr oder weniger regelmäßig spielt bzw. mal wieder ein wenig Lust hätte? 

PS: Lang lebe TR! Hurra! Hurra!


----------



## xxmoghulxx (14. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute, ich wollte auch mal fragen ob jemand auf Miller(EU) NC spielt?


----------



## dmxcom (22. Juni 2015)

Hat hier irgendjemand einen aktuellen Überblick über Planetside 2 ?
Wie geht es dem Spiel derzeit betreffend Community, Pay2Win sowie Patches seitens Daybreak ?


----------



## Teamworks (8. Juli 2015)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendjemand einen aktuellen Überblick über Planetside 2 ?
> Wie geht es dem Spiel derzeit betreffend Community, Pay2Win sowie Patches seitens Daybreak ?



Nun, einen all-umfassenden Überblick kann ich nicht geben, aber hier eine Einschätzung zur aktuellen Situation. Bin selbst nicht der aktivste Spieler, habe es aber noch im Blick.

Community: Kann ich keine definitive Aussage zu treffen, da ich im PS2 Forum nur die Patchnotes lese... von dem was ich so höre scheint es aber in Ordnung zu sein. Flamer gibt es eben überall.

Pay2Win: Habe den ganzen Thread hier nicht gelesen, aber Planetside 2 ist (aus meiner Sicht) kein Pay2Win Spiel, da es keine Allround-Onhit-Easykill-Waffen etc. gibt. Alles hat halt seine Vor- und Nachteile und Daybreak arbeitet auch permanent am Balancing. Ob einem gefällt was dabei raus kommt muss jeder für sich beurteilen.

Patches: Im Schnitt kommen so alle 1 bis 2 Monate größere Patches, manchmal dauert es auch länger. Dabei werden meistens Balace-technische Dinge geändert und oft auch neue Waffen etc. eingeführt. Daneben gibt es regelmäßig kleine Hotfixes die akute Probleme beheheben.


Server: (EU) Cobalt


----------

